
Downloads all current available Radiohörspiele from Öffentlichen Rudfunk (DE) - hotelroyale
https://github.com/hotelroyale/radiohoerspiele
======
hotelroyale
This scripts help you to download all public available raido audioplays
(Radiohörspiele) from the german public broadcast (ARD, DLF, NDR, WDR, BR,
RBB, SWR, MDR, BR, HR, RadioBremen, DLFKultur, Kiraka, Kakadu)

~~~
seesawtron
Pretty cool. However, wouldn't downloading >70GB data raise some flags
somewhere?

